
Tic-tac-toe.js: redux pattern in plain JavaScript - ramonvictor
https://medium.com/@ramonvictor/tic-tac-toe-js-redux-pattern-in-plain-javascript-fffe37f7c47a
======
ramonvictor
Check out this study case to get some insights about Redux internal
architecture and how to apply its principles in vanilla javascript.

